# Is cedar wood safe for tiels



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

I just bought 2 pieces of cedar wood from homedepot. They said it's non toxic, but I don't see it on bird safe plants list. Does anyone know cedar wood is safe for tiles?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cedar is listed as not safe, http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cedar shavings aren't recommended for nestboxes because they're too aromatic for birds. Birds have sensitive respiratory systems and can be harmed by fumes that don't bother humans. I wouldn't make bird toys out of these wood pieces, but if the wood is usually far away from the bird you're not likely to have problems.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cedar wood is not safe for birds, I would not use it just to be safe. I try to be extra carefull


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks to all of you, and yes, I will I'll be extra careful. I just use whatever that sell at bird store from now on.


----------

